# [RUMOR] Resident Evil 7 to be announced at this year's E3?



## T-hug (Apr 19, 2014)

Over at *DualSHOCKERS* there is a story about Resident Evil being anounced at E3 and it is to be an Xbox One exclusive.

From the DualSHOCKERS post:



> _There have been rumors floating around about the upcoming announcement of Resident Evil 7 at E3, and some voices even alleged that it would be a Xbox One exclusive. The latter won’t be the case according to an article on the website of the prominent Japanese Economic newspaper Sankei Shimbun.
> The article mentions that for what PS4 games are concerned, Capcom plans to reveal an important game at E3, and that is expected to be Resident Evil 7. It also specifies that the sales expectations for the game are to sell over 5.6 million copies like its predecessor._





> _While only a PS4 version is named, the wording of the article does not suggest exclusivity. Considering that it’s a Japanese source, it’s most probable that the game will be multiplatform. It’s normal for Japanese articles to mention only PlayStation versions of titles they mention, especially on mainstream media._




E3 is right around the corner so what do you guys think?  Are you ready for the next Resident Evil?
RE6 disappointed a lot of long term fans of the series so what would you like to see make a come back in RE7?

Source


----------



## raulpica (Apr 19, 2014)

I hope it won't suck as much as 6. Or even 5.

We want a decent RE, Capcom! Damnit


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2014)

Two thumbs way up!






Seriously, though... eh. The Resident Evil franchise is more like a zombie than its monsters now. Just let it die with whatever's left of its dignity.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 19, 2014)

inb4 people posting how bad its gonna be like RE6


----------



## Langin (Apr 19, 2014)

Why does the poster say E3 2013?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 19, 2014)

Its capcom, you know they dont care
Special editions incoming
Resident Evil 7: Michael Bay Directors Cut Game of the Year Edition


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 19, 2014)

Please do a resident evil that has the moody pre rendered environments like in the remakes on the gamecube.  Having these in 1080p which would allow unbelievable detail to go into the characters and enemies would be brilliant.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 19, 2014)

Langin said:


> Why does the poster say E3 2013?


Well Crapcom has been known to goof


----------



## ShineStar (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm actually excited to see where this one goes. While I do prefer the older RE titles, I did still enjoy 5 for what it was (and by that I mean it was a very well polished action game, just not a Resident Evil game). I think 6 could have been really good, but they just tried to do way too much at the same time. For that reason I think its understandable that it didnt really live up to what the older fans or the newer fans wanted. It was still an ok game, despite its flaws. I enjoyed my first run through of it and then never touched it again (despite having replayed all the others countless times). I think if Capcom just finally picks one direction for the series and sticks to it the game could be really great. 
Capcom needs to give up trying to do everything. They need to either drop the long time fans entirely and make an action game, or drop their goal of mass market sales and make the game their fans of 20 years want.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 19, 2014)

It should be like RE4. Over the shoulder view and with dark rituals, foggy landscapes, creepy castles and no sun. Also Albert Wesker should magically return.


----------



## XDel (Apr 19, 2014)

Yaaaawwwwwnnnnn.... Still waiting for the revival of Eternal Darkness or The Call of Cthulhu series. Resident Evil four I think was the closest this series ever got to the scares I got from those games, the rest of the series was just too comic booky for my horror tastes.

Well at least we have the Amnesia series.


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 19, 2014)

Its really hard to be excited for this after 6. But Revelations was a fantastic game and i have a tiny slither of hope that someone in charge noticed that and decided to make it more like that. I will remain cautiously optermistic for this scenario but if i see any screenshots or videos of zombies with guns and doing anything even remotely call of duty-ish then im out.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

previously in resident evil (morgan freeman's voice) ...i pray not to see any RE games any more..even revelations sucks..i gave new RE games a chance by looking at it form a new perspective and not looking and judging a game by comparing them to older games, and it still sucks. there, thats my opinion.



Gahars said:


> Two thumbs way up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i agree.
----------------------------------------------------------
Play Miku and be happy xD


----------



## Dork (Apr 19, 2014)

Resident Evil is such a rad action game.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> Resident Evil is such a rad action game.


 
what is rad action game?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 19, 2014)

an exclusive game from capcom? lol.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 19, 2014)

Huh. You'd think Capcom would cool it off with the Resident Evil series for a bit after the failure that was RE6. 

Well, I hope they at least learned something...maybe...that'll make this one as good as 4.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 19, 2014)

I bet it's a mobile game


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 19, 2014)

So what's the new virus this time?


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

space zombies


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 19, 2014)

I do not know why people were disappointed with 5 and 6. I liked 4-6 very much.. Maybe it is just me...No, its me of course. I can't wait for 7 but I do not have Ps4 yet because I am not ready, thought.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> I do not know why people were disappointed with 5 and 6. I liked 4-6 very much.. Maybe it is just me...No, its me of course. I can't wait for 7 but I do not have Ps4 yet because I am not ready, thought.


 
Because it's mainly not the resident evil that used to be..its more action game than horror..there's no atmosphere that people liked in RE series... change is good, but roots should not be touched. same goes for sonic games (they come into mind)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Because it's mainly not the resident evil that used to be..its more action game than horror..there's no atmosphere that people liked in RE series... change is good, but roots should not be touched. same goes for sonic games (they come into mind)


 

Yeah, I understand but it doesn't bother me at all. Therefore, I enjoyed them very much. I disliked 1-3 due that those were PSX graphics and controls. Yes, I did tried wii remake version and it was nice. it was too bad that they do not remade Resident Evil 2-3 at all for Wii, thought. Again, I did tried Resident Evil 2 for N64. I disliked the graphic pointy in them, lol.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> Yeah, I understand but it doesn't bother me at all. Therefore, I enjoyed them very much. I disliked 1-3 due that those were PSX graphics and control. Yes, I did tried wii remake version and it was nice. it was too bad that they do not made Resident 2-3 at all for Wii, thought.


Some like it, some not.. but you know, for me, its really not about graphics at all as long as it's nicely done, its ok. but i do like to see good graphics and new things in games..i think 1,2,3 RE where good games, i mean those ARE RE games i know as RE.

You enjoy new RE games..i uderstand, i enjoy those games also, action, lots of things zombies RE brand, graphics..but, enjoying a game and game getting out of its roots are two separate things. just hawing zombies in game doesnt mean its RE game.

I played tomb raider games from beginning, and i love TR games, and every TR game has that spirit in it that makes that game THAT game, no matter how much you change it. i know TR 2013 is totally different from all TR games, and some have it some love it (i think its great game!) but it does hawe that Tomb raider spirit in it, that root of what TR is.

When you said you enjoy new RE games, thats fine, you should, because games are supposed to be fun and entertaining, but the thing is, they (capcom) seems not to care about RE anymore, and when i say does not care, i dont mean they dont make them, because, oh boy they ARE making them A LOT! but the thing is they dont care for what RE games is..society has become superficial, and you can see that in life around and in games also..i mean i can..im not saying every game sucks and new RE games are bad, No..but when i as long term fan hear "new RE game is out!" i know what i want and i know what RE is, so i naturally, want to play it, but to find out that that is not the game i want..sadly..

You cant have a house without foundation.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 19, 2014)

I enjoyed Resident Evil 4, 5, and will probably even enjoy number 6. So if 7 is not just a rumor, I'll play it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for understanding, Metoroid0.

Thanks for liking, omgpwn666. 


I hope Resident Evil 7 via RE 7 rumor is true.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2014)

One day I should get around to playing RE6.



Metoroid0 said:


> space zombies



You reminded me of Dino Crisis 3.

Petition to ban Metoroid0.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 19, 2014)

Never played any Resi game except for the Revelations Demo and I heard that Revelations was good.
If they head in that direction then I might buy it. But I really want to hear something about Megaman from Capcom.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 19, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Never played any Resi game except for the Revelations Demo and I heard that Revelations was good.
> If they head in that direction then I might buy it. But I really want to hear something about Megaman from Capcom.


Well Megaman will be in Smash Bros...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 19, 2014)

i enjoyed revelations. I somewhat wish there would've been zombies instead of ooze, but otherwise, it was enjoyable apart from one or two moments.
that was pretty much the only gripe i had with re4 too. i liked the game, how it played and especially the wii version, but i miss actual zombies.

6 i only played the demo on xbox and didnt like the controls at all


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't wait for Resident Evil 10.


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh my god... this is worse than kidz bop


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah and as for those numbers. every game these days is 1,2,3,4 or is it just me ..not creative at all.. RE 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10.......... and PlayStation 1,2,3,4,5,6,7... and all those sequels... not creatiwe,not creative at all!
i think its marketing trick to make you think about another game they will release....

Anyhow.. i enjoyed RE4 fresh, new and yet i had the feeling i play RE game..well not really but yes!



Zetta_x said:


> Oh my god... this is worse than kidz bop


 
what is?


----------



## emigre (Apr 19, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> an exclusive game from capcom? lol.


 







Dude.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Please do a resident evil that has the moody pre rendered environments like in the remakes on the gamecube. Having these in 1080p which would allow unbelievable detail to go into the characters and enemies would be brilliant.


Thanks, but no thanks. Pre-rendered environments were a must due to hardware limitations, now the same environment can be rendered in real-time, so what's the point? They need to nail the gameplay mechanics, the graphics are fine as they are.


Metoroid0 said:


> Ah and as for those numbers. every game these days is 1,2,3,4 or is it just me ..not creative at all.. RE 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10.......... and PlayStation 1,2,3,4,5,6,7... and all those sequels... not creatiwe,not creative at all!
> i think its marketing trick to make you think about another game they will release....
> 
> Anyhow.. i enjoyed RE4 fresh, new and yet i had the feeling i play RE game..well not really but yes!


Just because a game belongs in a franchise doesn't mean it won't be creative. Sure, it will contain familiar themes, but that's a good thing if you know how to take advantage of them.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Just because a game belongs in a franchise doesn't mean it won't be creative.


 
I meant game  title is not creative.. RE 1,2,3,4,5 and so on... (it's not hard to guess what the next RE game is going to be..i say RE8 ) just repetative, not creative..


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 19, 2014)

emigre said:


> Dude.


Don't forget Monster Hunter 4 and (maybe) Deep Down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> I meant game title is not creative.. RE 1,2,3,4,5 and so on... (it's not hard to guess what the next RE game is going to be..i say RE8 ) just repetative, not creative..


Why would you want a _"creative"_ and possibly confusing title instead of a neat number with a possible sub-title? Numbers are there so that gamers don't have to ponder about series continuity and have the developers pull one out of their ass like it was the case with The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2014)

If it comes with a Jill Sandwich, I might get it


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> If it comes with a Jill Sandwich, I might get it


She'd be in one Jill of a Pickle.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> I meant game  title is not creative.. RE 1,2,3,4,5 and so on... (it's not hard to guess what the next RE game is going to be..i say RE8 ) just repetative, not creative..



Names I can live with. The state of the boxart on the other hand.....


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 19, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Well Megaman will be in Smash Bros...


 
This is more of a Nintendo news than Capcom news. Other than some re-releases and cameo's we haven't any Megaman game since 2010.
I mean don't get me wrong I love the fact that he is in Smash Brothers but I want a Full Megaman Game.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 19, 2014)

If it doesn't have tank controls, IT'S CRRRRAP


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 19, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> If it doesn't have tank controls, IT'S CRRRRAP


Bleh, Tank Controls.  Can we go, like, Eternal Darkness controls?


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Why would you want a _"creative"_ and possibly confusing title instead of a neat number with a possible sub-title? Numbers are there so that gamers don't have to ponder about series continuity and have the developers pull one out of their ass like it was the case with The Legend of Zelda.


 
Its called creativity and it's beyond explanation. It's like asking "why does universe exist".
Art and creativity is not all about numbers. imo it's interesting hawing creative title of the game... i dont remember Metroid fusion is called Metroid 4..it is 4th metroid game, but its not called 4 but fusion, and it has some meaning..like fusion of x's and samus body, it gave a hint and it tickles imagination... and what is RE6 (6 zombies?) RE7 (7 zombies..one more zombie than in RE6) and it doesnt even deserve brand name of "Resident Evil" imo.

And also, its plain and boring hawing title like 1,2,3,4... etc...

And as for:


Foxi4 said:


> Numbers are there so that gamers don't have to ponder about series continuity and have the developers pull one out of their ass like it was the case with The Legend of Zelda.


When you are a CREATIVE developer, you don't pull that out of your..err...ass as you say..you just know and it comes into your imagination naturally what should the next game be called..its called creative inspiration..but that comes from creating something out of love and not out of desire to make more money and keep rolling dead log.

And as i remember, when i love a game i don't have a ponder over a name..i just realize over time why they decided to called a game the way they did, and its just more interesting knowing how much care they put in the game.

But i agree on one thing...they SHOULD number the game next to some weird title so i can know where it stands in the series.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Its called creativity and it's beyond explanation. It's like asking "why does universe exist".
> Art and creativity is not all about numbers. imo it's interesting hawing creative title of the game... i dont remember Metroid fusion is called Metroid 4..it is 4th metroid game, but its not called 4 but fusion, and it has some meaning..like fusion of x's and samus body, it gave a hint and it tickles imagination... and what is RE6 (6 zombies?) RE7 (7 zombies..one more zombie than in RE6) and it doesnt even deserve brand name of "Resident Evil" imo.
> 
> And also, its plain and boring hawing title like 1,2,3,4... etc...


The title doesn't change the game in any shape or form. If Resident Evil 6 was instead called Resident Evil: Leon's Requiem, it would _still_ be a sh*tty game. The number is a matter of consistency, not creativity. It's not a complex matter - either you're creative and manage to deliver a well-made and engaging game... or you don't.

Speaking of Metroid... Metroid -> Metroid 2: Return of Samus, Metroid Prime -> Metroid Prime 2: Echoes -> Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. 


> And as for: When you are a CREATIVE developer, you dont pull that out of your..err...ass as you say..you just know and it comes into your imagination naturally what should the next game be called..its called creative inspiration..but that comes from creating something out of love and not out of desire to make more money and keep rolling dead log.


If you're trying to imply that Nintendo planned TLoZ's timeline ahead of schedule and totally didn't make it up on the spot because it was demanded by the fans, you're delusional. TLoZ games were always adventures in and out of themselves and rarely picked up where the previous ones left off, they were stuck together with spit and papier-mâché to appease the fans who looked for continuity where there was none.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The title doesn't change the game in any shape or form. If Resident Evil 6 was instead called Resident Evil: Leon's Requiem, it would _still_ be a sh*tty game. The number is a matter of consistency, not creativity. It's not a complex matter - either you're creative and manage to deliver a well-made and engaging game... or you don't.
> 
> Speaking of Metroid... Metroid, Metroid 2: Return of Samus, Metroid Prime, Metroid Prime 2: Echoes, Metroid Prime 3: Corruption.
> If you're trying to imply that Nintendo planned TLoZ's timeline ahead of schedule and totally didn't make it up on the spot because it was demanded by the fans, you're delusional. TLoZ games were always adventures in and out of themselves and rarely picked up where the previous ones left, they were stuck together with spit and papier-mâché to appease the fans who looked for continuity where there was none.


 
corruptions...echoes..return of samus... 

I dont see something on RE6 or 7 except..well..6 & 7


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> corruptions...echoes..return of samus...
> 
> I dont see something on RE6 or 7 except..well..6 & 7


Numbers equal convenience for people who want to play games in order, it's that simple. They're not _necessary_, but they're _convenient_ and they're _not_ a sign of lack of creativity - poor games are. As for sub-titles, they're nice, but also optional.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Names I can live with. The state of the boxart on the other hand.....


 







Foxi4 said:


> That just means Nintendo has problems with using convenient numbers for some reason. Numbers equal convenience for people who want to play games in order, it's that simple. They're not _necessary_, but they're _convenient_ and they're _not_ a sign of lack of creativity - poor games are. If you're on about sub-titles, they're nice, but also optional.


 
Its not about nintendo...lets stick to RE series..and 6 and 7.. thats not what i meant, that hawing title that has numbers in order is a sign of not a creative game, im just sayung that its a Non creative title. that's all.

Let me use my self..i personally dont find attracted to that name. in fact, i fell repulsed (not in a bad way) but in a non interested way


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> _*Snip!*_


What... is that thing...?


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What... is that thing...?


 
its a wery ugly and non creative, 5 minute photoshoped box art for gba game...that is legit...


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 19, 2014)

As an Enormous Resident Evil Fan, I cant say i'm not excited, no matter how much I've been dissapointed with recent entries. Revelations was a very good resident evil game, so if Capcom can at least take a page from its success and build on it with its main entry, Ill be more then satisfied. I also hope it really is Xbox One exclusive, Dead Rising 3 did VERY well on Xbox One, I can See resident evil also doing well on Xbox One. Plus we could use a couple more exclusives under our belt  

However for the Resident Evil franchise to do well, I'd also like it to be multiplat. Hopefully if this is the final game in the main series, and it's successful, they can finally reboot the franchise and bring it back to better roots.
I hope you're watching The Evil Within like a Hawk Capcom.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Its called creativity and it's beyond explanation. It's like asking "why does universe exist".
> Art and creativity is not all about numbers. imo it's interesting hawing creative title of the game... i dont remember Metroid fusion is called Metroid 4..it is 4th metroid game, but its not called 4 but fusion, and it has some meaning..like fusion of x's and samus body, it gave a hint and it tickles imagination... and what is RE6 (6 zombies?) RE7 (7 zombies..one more zombie than in RE6) and it doesnt even deserve brand name of "Resident Evil" imo.
> 
> And also, its plain and boring hawing title like 1,2,3,4... etc...
> ...


 

The creativity of a title has nothing to do with the creativity of the game. Resident Evil 6 wouldn't be good if you called it something original, like, I don't know, "Wubbalubbadubdubs." The original Katamari Damacy wouldn't have been any less creative if it was called "Sphere 2: The Revenge."

Titles are there for marketing and recognition, pure and simple. They don't (necessarily) reflect the game itself at all.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Apr 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Huh. You'd think Capcom would cool it off with the Resident Evil series for a bit after the failure that was RE6.
> 
> Well, I hope they at least learned something...maybe...that'll make this one as good as 4.


 
4 was crap tho, 123 ReRemake CV & 0 is real survival horror.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0
What's a better Title, Mario Kart Wii or Mario Kart 6?
They are both lame and uncreative but Mario kart 6 at least tells you which number it has in the series, which is probably why the newer games are called Mario Kart 7 & Mario Kart 8 and not Mario Kart 3DS and Mario Kart Wii U.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> 4 was crap tho, 123 ReRemake CV & 0 is real survival horror.


 






Resident Evil 4's not a good survival horror game... because it's not a survival horror game. It's just a good game.

To be fair, Resident Evil was never great at survival horror to begin with, and the earlier games have some truly awful design (the "puzzles" and tank-like controls are more cumbersome than terrifying). It's always been, at best, the equivalent of a cheesy B-movie. 4 just embraced that and ran with it.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> The creativity of a title has nothing to do with the creativity of the game. Resident Evil 6 wouldn't be good if you called it something original, like, I don't know, "Wubbalubbadubdubs." The original Katamari Damacy wouldn't have been any less creative if it was called "Sphere 2: The Revenge."
> 
> Titles are there for marketing and recognition, pure and simple. They don't (necessarily) reflect the game itself at all.


 
That's you opinion. For me it's not just recognition, it's a part of the game as game it self is.
And by the way, as a said earlier, i dont say that creative title has something to do with how good and creative the game is. When i say cretive title, i mean TITLE, not the game-play. and by the way, by GAME it's meant the whole game and that includes the title..so yes, title is important in the game but not in game play..

I hope you realize i speak in my name. so this is ofc mu opinion..



XrosBlader821 said:


> Metoroid0
> What's a better Title, Mario Kart Wii or Mario Kart 6?
> They are both lame and uncreative but Mario kart 6 at least tells you which number it has in the series, which is probably why the newer games are called Mario Kart 7 & Mario Kart 8 and not Mario Kart 3DS and Mario Kart Wii U.


 
at least mario kart 8 looks like eight shapet circuit 

But seriously, i dont like numbering, its ugly and rigid. it makes box-art looks nothing interesting..just another number in the series...

But my opinion aside..i think numbering is good thing, but not to name a game JUST by a number.. number could be in upper right cornes for examnple to indicate where it stands in the series.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> That's you opinion. For me it's not just recognition, it's a part of the game as game it self is.
> And by the way, as a said earlier, i dont say that creative title has something to do with how good and creative the game is. When i say cretive title, i mean TITLE, not the game-play. and by the way, by GAME it's meant the whole game and that includes the title..so yes, title is important in the game but not in game play..


 
A game and its title are two separate things; a game (or movie, or book, or song, etc.) wouldn't be any different if it had a different title or no title at all. In the words of Willem Shakesman, "A Rumble Roses by any other name would still be just as sweet."



Metoroid0 said:


> I hope you realize i speak in my name. so this is ofc mu opinion..


 

That goes without saying.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 20, 2014)

RE franchise needs to die or at least,  a reboot. resident evil 4,5,6 are just meh. I prefer the classics.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> A game and its title are two separate things; a game (or movie, or book, or song, etc.) wouldn't be any different if it had a different title or no title at all. In the words of Willem Shakesman, "A Rumble Roses by any other name would still be just as sweet."
> No, they are not. its a part of the game, it makes it complete. I agree on that Willem quote (except this rose is not sweet), and i say it again..i never said that hawing different name would affect game-play (i mean its logical..can you be a different human being by changing a name? answer: no) but gameplay can affect title and that is how title is made, just like a nickname.
> but numbering a game is in no way creative. its like we are all called not "Metoroid0" but "number 4"And why is your temp name "*Gahars*" and not a number? (rhetorical question)
> 
> I know it does not matter to you all gujs, but i'm just referring to title ALONE.





eriol33 said:


> RE franchise needs to die or at least, a reboot. resident evil 4,5,6 are just meh. I prefer the classics.


 
I hear you man :3 i love classic camera... (i'm expecting to be stoned now for saying that  )


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> 4 was crap tho, 123 ReRemake CV & 0 is real survival horror.


4 was a fantastic game and 5 went the same route, but it failed to up the ante in any way and as such it will forever be remembered as a _meh/bad_ kind of game.




Metoroid0 said:


> I hear you man :3 i love classic camera... (i'm expecting to be stoned now for saying that  )


Not necessarily. I'd like them too as long as the perspective would be used to create a cinematic feel, for example during exposition dialogue or puzzle-solving, however at the same time it cannot interfere with the action. There was nothing more annoying than shooting a zombie that you can't see or getting knocked into a different screen in RE games with fixed camera angles.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> 4 was a fantastic game and 5 went the same route, but it failed to up the ante in any way and as such it will forever be remembered as a _meh/bad_ kind of game.


 
i agree. 4 is a great game in my opinion also! "playing" 5 i just couldnt get into the game..tons of "zombies" action like CoD shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot like bullets cost nothing...


Foxi4 said:


> Not necessarily. I'd like them too as long as the perspective would be used to create a cinematic feel, for example during exposition dialogue or puzzle-solving, however at the same time it cannot interfere with the action. There was nothing more annoying than shooting a zombie that you can't see or getting knocked into a different screen in RE games with fixed camera angles.


 

haha as a kid those things didnt bothered me, so i dont remember but yeah, youre right about that 

Games are work of art, not just a number


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> i agree. 4 is a great game in my opinion also! "playing" 5 i just couldnt get into the game..tons of "zombies" action like CoD shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot like bullets cost nothing...


I feel that Resident Evil 5 was made with co-op in mind and that's exactly where it shines. It's not the same kind of game as the other, darker Resident Evil titles that are cleanly cut horror games.


Metoroid0 said:


> haha as a kid those things didnt bothered me, so i dont remember but yeah, youre right about that  Games are work of art, not just a number


The perspective didn't bother me as a kid either, but that's because I didn't know any better. Nowadays technology allows for better solutions than a consistently fixed camera and I think that when the game necessitates precision, the camera has to work in the player's favor and switch to over-the-shoulder or first person, depending on the player's preference.

And yes, games are more than just numbers, which is why I'm more concerned about the substance than the title, with or without a number or sub-title.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I feel that Resident Evil 5 was made with co-op in mind and that's exactly where it shines. It's not the same kind of game as the other, darker Resident Evil titles that are cleanly cut horror games.


 
i hawe nothing against co-op..as long as it does not interfer into a regular game.
its like you can tell me what should i wear, but not tell me who i am.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 20, 2014)

The only horrifyingly terrible thing about Resident Evil 5 is that if you try to play almost anything in the game Solo on the hardest difficulty, Sheva is going to get your shit wrecked. She is the absolute worst AI I have EVER experienced in a game. She ran blatantly in front of enemies, she wasted ammo so you couldnt have her carry anything, she got stuck in places all the time, and was just a goddamn nightmare of an AI character.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2014)

Actually sitting here now I do not think I ever played RE5 non co-op, save for mercenaries but that hardly counts.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 20, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> 4 was a fantastic game and 5 went the same route, but it failed to up the ante in any way and as such it will forever be remembered as a _meh/bad_ kind of game.


Like someone already pointed out, 5 biggest downfall was the fact that it included useless AI partner.

That combined with the fact that it is too linear, takes away any horror element.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 20, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> RE franchise needs to die or at least, a reboot. resident evil 4,5,6 are just meh. I prefer the classics.


 
lol... you guys honestly believe that a reboot would mean a return to the terrible re1-3 gameplay???

they went away from that because it doesnt sell well. fair and simple. the classics, while somewhat more pressuring due to limited ammo, bad controls and bad camera angles and were thus, harder and somewhat more scary, dont sell well enough. not that it wasnt interesting for a bit, but other than that. it didnt make for good gameplay.

a reboot would most likely start the whole thing off as an ego shooter




emigre said:


> Dude.


 
sometimes, it takes capcom a few months to turn an exclusive into a non-exclusive


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 20, 2014)

I was never a fan of the RE series (not because of the gameplay mechanics, just the initial experience of seeing a giant monster crash through the ceiling and chase after you and even coming through doors for you), however, I always get excited for the announcement of a new iteration in the franchise. One thing that I find will NOT work for this series is if you were to make it an exclusive, not this late in the series, but I do understand that they are low on resources. I just hope that they truly returned to what made the series the success it was.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> a reboot would most likely start the whole thing off as an ego shooter



No argument with most of what you said. However didn't we see Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City?

However RE4 with properly scarce ammo (though not setpiece scarce) could work.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 20, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> No argument with most of what you said. However didn't we see Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City?


 
and seeing how its not even sold as many units as the oh so hated re 6, you can still expect them to try and hop into the much more lucrative ego shooter market

on the other hand, revelations, which is, apart from the zombies, probably the closest to a modernized classic resident evil, even if you count the 3ds and remakes together, didnt even sell half of operation racoon city.

from a sales point of view, classicish RE and somewhat new idea resident evil dont even compare to terrible resident evil in sales numbers. so why would a reboot of the series go the survivalistish way, or the weird coop way?

the best thing a reboot could do is give us back normal zombies instead of basically intelligent mutant soldiers with slightly rotten skin


----------



## Vipera (Apr 20, 2014)

Are we REALLY going into the debate that RE games suck because they don't follow a standard that ended 14 years ago? Really guys? Really?
Is the same debate where people burnt Metroid Other M down because they DARED to get back to the SNES roots?
While you guys fight about what RE had the best gameplay I am going to grab some pop-corn. This is going to be hysterically comical. Meanwhile, I want a RE7 release date pls.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Are we REALLY going into the debate that RE games suck because they don't follow a standard that ended 14 years ago? Really guys? Really?
> Is the same debate where people burnt Metroid Other M down because they DARED to get back to the SNES roots?
> While you guys fight about what RE had the best gameplay I am going to grab some pop-corn. This is going to be hysterically comical. Meanwhile, I want a RE7 release date pls.



Having not played Other M I can not speak so much but it was not going to SNES roots that did it in but the lousy voice acting, sub par character development (though it might be possible to explain that) the illogical story progression and a minor dash of controls. Going further people loved the GBA series, unlike pokemon the games represented no great trouble for flash carts or emulators so I can not say how popular from that angle but they hardly went unsung.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Apr 20, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Are we REALLY going into the debate that RE games suck because they don't follow a standard that ended 14 years ago? Really guys? Really?
> Is the same debate where people burnt Metroid Other M down because they DARED to get back to the SNES roots?
> While you guys fight about what RE had the best gameplay I am going to grab some pop-corn. This is going to be hysterically comical. Meanwhile, I want a RE7 release date pls.


 
Other M was (and every Metroid game) isnothing like RE games these days. Every single metroid game has it's soul and know what it is, regardless... (except hunters...we don't say it's name..) and these new RE games simply dont.

i liked other M and it's cinematics, story etc... different, yes, but still a metroid game in its core..you can just feel it. (i hate prime hunters :3)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 21, 2014)

lol @ everyone wanted Resident Evil to go back to it's classic "monster" roots. ahhaha. sorry folks. that died with the cancelled beta of Biohazard 4. seen here (keep in mind this was an unfinished beta)



Lots of the classic RE elements would have been in it. There would have been a paranormal aspect to it as well including the subject of spiritual possession. But it was scrapped the "survival horror" aspect of the franchise was abandoned and since 5 it's become a shitty 3rd person"kill anything that moves" mindless shooter. Sorry folks, but that resident evil is never coming back. Deal with it or don't buy the game and support the IP. As I won't.

oh...also As this being a Xbone exclusive *chortles and snickers to himself*...Dead Rising 3 being only on the one really helped MS outsell the PS4's launch figures right?

Resident Evil 6 in a nutshell: VVV


Spoiler



When you start to play Resident Evil 6
YOU HAMMER THE BUTTONS AND WIGGLE THE STICKS!!
To punch or to shoot or to jump or to kick
YOU HAMMER THE BUTTONS AND WIGGLE THE STICKS!!

I’m screaming at Leon because he’s so thick
His spatial awareness is that of a brick
The camera keeps jerking it’s making me sick
SO HAMMER THE BUTTONS AND WIGGLE THE STICKS!!!

What’s with these controls are they taking the Mick?
NO HAMMER THE BUTTONS AND WIGGLE THE STICKS!!!
Just give me some options, a tactic to pick!
NO HAMMER THE BUTTONS AND WIGGLE THE STICKS!!!!

These damn QTEs happen too bloody quick
I’m tired of shaking the analogue stick
IF THE CAMERA KEEPS JERKING I’M GONNA BE SICK!!!
SO HAMMER THE BUTTONS AND WIGGLE THE STICKS!!!!
HAMMER THE BUTTONS AND WIGGLE THE STICKS!!!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 21, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Is the same debate where people burnt Metroid Other M down because they DARED to get back to the SNES roots?


 

Shitty writing, shitty voice-acting, "I, Spy" pixel hunt puzzles, painfully linear level design, using a d-pad for 3D movement, and awkward first-person implementation count as SNES roots now?


----------



## Dork (Apr 21, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Is the same debate where people burnt Metroid Other M down because they DARED to get back to the SNES roots?


More like a spit in the face to the SNES roots. They a turned fantastic free-roaming adventure game into boring linear trash with a broken story.


Gahars said:


> Shitty writing, shitty voice-acting, "I, Spy" pixel hunt puzzles, painfully linear level design, using a d-pad for 3D movement, and awkward first-person implementation count as SNES roots now?





Spoiler



the baby


 
On topic, I don't have high hopes for this game. Revelations was pretty good though, so there is a chance, albeit little.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol people complaining about the latest resident evil series... horror died when 5 came out . Shooters died when COD BO came out it's the truth. Those were the two biggest genre aside from fighting now it's RPG turn, and guess what? That's the only genre that hasn't fucked up (aside fighting) with a series or standalone. Game developers focus nowadays on polishing the hell out of a game instead of feeling in the original elements.


----------



## Bryon15 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm still hoping Nintendo buys Capcom.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2014)

Bryon15 said:


> I'm still hoping Nintendo buys Capcom.


 

I'm hoping Isla Fisher will give me a blowjob but it probably won't happen.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Apr 21, 2014)

Relax guys, it has already been announced, it is called The Evil Within.


----------



## tecra_a8 (Apr 21, 2014)

It's gonna be 3DS exclusive
my dad at capcom told me


----------



## natkoden (Apr 21, 2014)

OMG another RE game?

what a twist! totally unexpected!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 21, 2014)

Not quite worth its own news post, but... Capcom is investing $78 million into Research and Development.

Could some of this end up as RE&D? Was that the best I could really do?

Probably and yes, sadly.


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 21, 2014)

i did see this

Report: Capcom Will Announce Major PS4 Title At E3, Likely Resident Evil 7


----------



## Vipera (Apr 21, 2014)

king_leo said:


> You know what? I agree. Fuck people who want a company to make good games like they used to _useless rabble rabble rabble_


Since when "old standard" means "good game"? They switched from a certain gameplay to another. Fuck them, right?


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 21, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Since when "old standard" means "good game"? They switched from a certain gameplay to another. Fuck them, right?


 
They abandoned the fans that made the series popular in the first place in the name of capturing a "broader audience".  If they wanted a game to capture a broader audience, they could have made a game in that vein without hijacking, if you will, a series that had built it's reputation from completely different gameplay.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 21, 2014)

king_leo said:


> _*snip*_


 
Did you even play RE5 and/or 6? it is no longer a survival horror game. It is basically shot anything that moves game. Which is fine if the franchise is a shooter game but RE established itself as a survival horror game.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Seriously, though... eh. The Resident Evil franchise is more like a zombie than its monsters now. Just let it die with whatever's left of its dignity.


What. Why just let it die? The franchise became massive for a reason, Capcom just need to steer it in a better direction. Perhaps a direction where Chris Redfield doesn't punch boulders whilst being inside a volcano. Or a direction where zombies don't take cover and fire AK-47's at you. There's still life (hur) left in the franchise, Capcom just needs to stop making...consecutive errors with it.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What. Why just let it die? The franchise became massive for a reason, Capcom just need to steer it in a better direction. Perhaps a direction where Chris Redfield doesn't punch boulders whilst being inside a volcano. Or a direction where zombies don't take cover and fire AK-47's at you. There's still life (hur) left in the franchise, Capcom just needs to stop making...consecutive errors with it.


 

Of course Resident Evil is going to go on - it's too big of a brand to let go. I'm just tired of it at this point. I'm the same way with Star Wars - it's not impossible that someone could make a good movie, but after everything with the prequels, I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Of course Resident Evil is going to go on - it's too big of a brand to let go. I'm just tired of it at this point. I'm the same way with Star Wars - it's not impossible that someone could make a good movie, but after everything with the prequels, I just don't care anymore.


That's fair enough. I feel that Capcom has tarnished the brand with poor decisions such as Resident Evil 6 and arguably 5, Operation Raccoon City, The Mercenaries (3DS), and several catastrophically poor plot choices. I guess there's always that hope that they'll return to what made the franchise great.

Revelations was a step in the right direction, but not quite there. Sadly whatever Revelations did to recover the franchise was destroyed by Operation Raccoon City and RE6. GG Capcom. I still have hope that they'll sort the franchise out, but things are looking like RE will soon become a Jill sandwich.



> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite worth its own news post, but... Capcom is investing $78 million into Research and Development.
> ...


This better mean 3DS and Vita. I swear, if this means more games like Dead Rising Mobile and Monster Hunter Dynamic Hunting, Capcom is finished.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 23, 2014)

I would like to see more suspense and drama than action. The action will come. Let the story and difficulty drive the game naturally. I also want semi-static cameras back, like in Code: Veronica X


----------



## Nyancat (May 11, 2014)

This is just a rumour, anything can spread.


----------

